# Making Mescaline HCL A Bold Reality!



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

It seems as though cacti experiences seem very dull and don't reap any psychedelic benefit, besides drinking a load of green slime and having a disgruntling tummy ache. I would love to aleve those problems and set aside a new version of the process by extracting the cacti's main psychoactive compound: mescaline!

I would love to hear of any good extractions and pictures are very welcomed. Has anyone successfully gone through with the process and how much does it usually cost for final end product? 

How much would you charge for a standard dose?

In addition, what kind of problems would you expect during the extraction?

Lets all rejuvenate the LIZARD KING


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

no answer for you, but subscribed for when you do get one... im highly interested in mescaline as well


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

gogrow said:


> no answer for you, but subscribed for when you do get one... im highly interested in mescaline as well


How do you subscribe?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> How do you subscribe?



by making a post


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

gogrow said:


> by making a post


lmao... but you made it sound as if you'll get alerted automatically when someone post an extraction technique! My bad. I havent' fully become aware of all RIU's capabilities!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im currently looking up some stuff on mycotopia.net that might give aid


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Although mescaline sulfate makes more pronounced crystals and the dosage is more significant than the hydrochloride version!


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Nov 20, 2009)

You average 13 posts a day and don't know how to subscribe? Incredible!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

jeebuscheebus said:


> You average 13 posts a day and don't know how to subscribe? Incredible!


My advancement is toward the post not technical operations of RIU


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ive had my eye on this vid for a while. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2164471661630252647#

problem is for that i need 400grams dry skin. i have about 52grams and a bunch of small cacti that wont be big enough for a few years.

i bought the one in the big pot 2 years ago and now i have a bunch of small ones. i also gave one away.

the colony...


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ive had my eye on this vid for a while. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2164471661630252647#
> 
> problem is for that i need 400grams dry skin. i have about 52grams and a bunch of small cactus's that wont be big enough for a few years.
> 
> ...


 
The one in the front on the last picture needs more sun.

See that thinning tip, its called etoliating... shit I hope I got the engish right for that... it should look more like an upside down raindrop when its still so small, than a pyramid... 

I also would like to add that i nmy opinion HCl is "better" for salting out mescaline.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

thanx for the tip ANC. thing is, they all get the same amount of sun the whole day. i think that one looks thin bcuz it just started growing about a month ago. the one next to it in a square black pot was cut off the main at the same time but planted about 3 months earlier. if it doesnt thicken up in a few months ill put it on my roof.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope it realy needs more light, that one and the largeish one in the black pot to the side of it too... increase the exposure to more light gradualy over a few days to avoid burns... yep cacti can get sunburned.
You need to attend to it NOW as it will not "grow in" it will make a skinny spot on your cactus (hourglass)...

Cacti are one of my many hobbies.... growing them from seed, stealing cuttings from gardens you name it.

I can send you a few seeds if you are interested got a few rare hybrids from known and documented cacti like juul's scop. etc.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> Nope it realy needs more light, that one and the largeish one in the black pot to the side of it too... increase the exposure to more light gradualy over a few days to avoid burns... yep cacti can get sunburned.
> Cacti are one of my many hobbies.... growing them from seed, stealing cuttings from gardens you name it.
> 
> I can send you a few seeds if you are interested got a few rare hybrids from known and documented cacti like juul's scop. etc.


well ill take your advice then cause i dont know to much about growin these beauties. but im not sure how much more light they can get, i guess ill try putting them on my roof. 

ill deff take some seeds if u would be so kind. im always lookin to add more to my garden.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

cool, just pm me an addy to send it too... I just need to scratch around in my drawer a little to find em, thing needs a reorganisation/cleanout anyway... I'll look in the morning, its a little hot now to bother, like 100 degrees if I had to guess and i have a braai (bbq) fire of some fine acasia wood going....


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> cool, just pm me an addy to send it too... I just need to scratch around in my drawer a little to find em, thing needs a reorganisation/cleanout anyway... I'll look in the morning, its a little hot now to bother, like 100 degrees if I had to guess and i have a braai (bbq) fire of some fine acasia wood going....



how complicated are they to grow from seed??? i have heard its fairly hard, but i find most cacti to be pretty easy to grow, but i've never tried em from seed.... i wont hit up your supply, their pretty cheap right?? unless you have a badass cultivar..... any help would be appreciated, i refuse to pay the prices for large cuttings/dried matter


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

Ag all you need is like a small clear covered hamburger container or something with a lid like that.
I make my own seedling mix by sifting out all the coarse sand I can find like 2 to 3mm, using a fungicide is very recommended or you normaly loose quite a few to fungus and fungus gnats.

throw the seeds on top after wetting it all down well, and seal it up to keep the moisture inside.

if you have low germination rate, leave it for like 3 months then open it so it can dry a bit then wet it down again... I've had seeds only germinate after 6 months and sometimes after a day or 2.

They stay covered to keep humidity in for about the first year. then you make holes to gradualy introduce dry air.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ive had my eye on this vid for a while. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2164471661630252647#
> 
> problem is for that i need 400grams dry skin. i have about 52grams and a bunch of small cacti that wont be big enough for a few years.
> 
> ...


You have a few usable cacti there but many of them are baby stumps... I'll check out that video thanks


----------



## Gianni (Nov 20, 2009)

Check out this tek

http://wiki.dmt-nexus.com/69ron's_D-Limonene_Mescaline_Extraction

I will be trying this one soon I will let the community know how it works.

laters


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

*cool, just pm me an addy to send it too... I just need to scratch around in my drawer a little to find em, thing needs a reorganisation/cleanout anyway... I'll look in the morning, its a little hot now to bother, like 100 degrees if I had to guess and i have a braai (bbq) fire of some fine acasia wood going.... *


Where the heck are you residing that its 100 degrees buddy, in the tropics


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

*I also would like to add that i nmy opinion HCl is "better" for salting out mescaline- ANC *

ANC always keeping us in the know. It is true that the sulfate salt is heavier and requires a larger dose than the hydrochloride salt!


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol dude, the tip of Africa. Far far away, but reasonably fast mail.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> Lol dude, the tip of Africa. Far far away, but reasonably fast mail.


Whoa, I was just playing around but interesting very interesting 

In your case cacti just thrive well, they have the good life!

What TEK's in your opinion are the most practical and have the greatest yield.

Links would be nice!


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you should go over to DMT-nexus. they have some very knowledgable threads and teks in the forum. The best tek always depends on the time /effort /etc. you are willing to put in... so best you look around and see what suits you. Its not realy rocket science, and you are familiar with some basic organic chemistry allready now. As I said look for something useing HCl... I think its about 6 drops of HCL per 100ml of water, but then I'm mighty stoned. Best yields is eating them raw.

Most of the teks are pretty straight forward requiring a solvent like xylene to seperate the mescaline into and then an acid to salt the mescaline out of suspension. + allternatively a few washes.

Ingredients are cheap and easily come by, like xylene from hardware store, white vinigar or even better vinigar essence, some active cacti and some water some pool acid.

I think Ron69's dlimo tek is pretty cool, but a friend had some issues with it being a bit tricky if I remember correctly, I'll ask him when I catch him online in chat over the weekend.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> I think you should go over to DMT-nexus. they have some very knowledgable threads and teks in the forum. The best tek always depends on the time /effort /etc. you are willing to put in... so best you look around and see what suits you. Its not realy rocket science, and you are familiar with some basic organic chemistry allready now. As I said look for something useing HCl... I think its about 6 drops of HCL per 100ml of water, but then I'm mighty stoned. Best yields is eating them raw.
> 
> Most of the teks are pretty straight forward requiring a solvent like xylene to seperate the mescaline into and then an acid to salt the mescaline out of suspension. + allternatively a few washes.
> 
> ...


As in raw you mean freebased, right?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Their are ways to rewash the product to produce larger yields, correct?

I am not looking for the most sophiscated TEK, but something that will do the job without running into too many brickwalls!


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> As in raw you mean freebased, right?


No, as in chew and swallow.
Washing always leads to less product, but of higher purity.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> No, as in chew and swallow.
> Washing always leads to less product, but of higher purity.


Well scratch the washing 

But chew and swallow is one long process and one stuffed belly, no thank you!

The first process: powderized catci, how would you go about doing this?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Have you found any interesting TEK'S on mycotopia? Currently I am reading the TEK FROM dmt-nexus using d-limonene, interesting enough 

I am looking for the most pictorial tutorials!


----------



## shepj (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> I also would like to add that i nmy opinion HCl is "better" for salting out mescaline.


I think that is more factual than opinion 

HCl = 36.46 g/mol

SO4 = 96.06 g/mol

Since the HCl weighs less, the Mescaline is more pure, no?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

shepj said:


> I think that is more factual than opinion
> 
> HCl = 36.46 g/mol
> 
> ...


Exactly, acetate is more heavier leaving more residues inside the final product.

But I just read a d-limonene extraction, brilliant! non-toxic with food preservatives... what do you think about this extraction method

http://wiki.dmt-nexus.com/69ron's_D-Limonene_Mescaline_Extraction


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm... now hearing that mescaline acetate absorbs quicker and that may explained the reason why its stronger.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone come across Achuma cacti?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

I would love to start off on a size "5" gel capsule of mescaline acetate and see how much closely it resembles mdma euphoric effects, hell it might even give off more of a euphoria... cheers to new endeavors


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Can you purchase san pedro or t. peruvians already powdered?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Can you purchase san pedro or t. peruvians already powdered?



yes you can.... ebay, and several of the ethno-botanical sites sell it... or at least sell the dried flesh which is easy to powder


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

gogrow said:


> yes you can.... ebay, and several of the ethno-botanical sites sell it... or at least sell the dried flesh which is easy to powder


Please tell how to powder fresh cacti or de-rib it!

Are the powders sufficient enough for extraction purposes?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Again, this is what I love: visual guidance!

Take a peak all your mescaline enthusiants 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1661630252647#


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

and if I'm not mistaken that song from the video is taken from the aphex twin's, correct?

Dope early drum n' bass!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Although, the final by product is black... shouldn't it be off white or amber... im confused, but great video


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Again, this is what I love: visual guidance!
> 
> Take a peak all your mescaline enthusiants
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1661630252647#


hah... yo thats the link i first put up. i was wondering why it would be black powder also.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah... yo thats the link i first put up. i was wondering why it would be black powder also.


Yes, I know.

Do you have a good way of powdering cacti? 

...or do you buy already made powder from ethno stores?


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 20, 2009)

I think there's another step you can take after this using acetone and filtering


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> Do you have a good way of powdering cacti?
> 
> ...or do you buy already made powder from ethno stores?


yea a food processor. but even with that its still a bitch.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea a food processor. but even with that its still a bitch.


I heard pulverizing the cacti into powder ain't too difficult...

.... and hell to purify the end product and never knew of it being black, can anybody verify if this is safe?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I heard pulverizing the cacti into powder ain't too difficult...
> 
> .... and hell to purify the end product and never knew of it being black, can anybody verify if this is safe?


its not very difficult, just time consuming.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> its not very difficult, just time consuming.


You personally have any good sources for powdered cacti ready to go


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You personally have any good sources for powdered cacti ready to go


i have 52 grams from the first time i cut my cacti.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i have 52 grams from the first time i cut my cacti.


That's splendid to hear!

But you have any links to sites that sell pure cacti powder? That's where my chase begins


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's splendid to hear!
> 
> But you have any links to sites that sell pure cacti powder? That's where my chase begins


no i dont... i would say hit up ebay.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> no i dont... i would say hit up ebay.


Ebay hunting, great


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> I also would like to add that i nmy opinion HCl is "better" for salting out mescaline.


Seconded...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

shepj said:


> I think that is more factual than opinion
> 
> HCl = 36.46 g/mol
> 
> ...


Yes. HCl is always best.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Took me ten seconds. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1/2lb-Peruvian-Torch-Powder-San-Pedro-Cactus-Relative_W0QQitemZ120494718571QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20091119?IMSfp=TL091119173002r27000


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2009)

http://dmt-nexus.com/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=7362

Have a look at this thread, not sure if you need to become a member to access the site... sure is worth it.
I think i'll be trying this over the weekend, just have to find some gelcaps.

http://wiki.dmt-nexus.com/House's_Cacti_Resin_Tek

and that is also how you make dem black caps....


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 22, 2009)

ndanger I gotta give 69ron's extraction TEK mad props. This TEK gives good yields and potent product provided you have a quality source material. I've got some T. peruvianus that has been giving up 2.5% mostly mescaline acetate. Can you say happy! You can easily convert acetate to HCl in this TEK if you were not concerned about the "food grade" nature of the TEK. I've considered using HCl for this TEK, but the acetate salt hasn't been giving me too much trouble giving consistent doses and quality product. 

Mescaline is one of the most rewarding chemicals I've ever had the pleasure to work with. Pleasant and fairly easy under 400mg for this experimenter. One caveat is that I would start my dose at 150+mg to get an idea for what you have. Most people are using T. pachanoi of unknown quality and there tends to me many more alks in this variety. Dosage can vary greatly. If you find a good source for T. peruvianus your extraction should be primarily mescaline. If you are experienced at extractions (mimosa, harmaline, etc.) you should have no problem. The main problem with the acetate is it's stickiness. IMO, it's really no more difficult to handle than DMT freebase.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 22, 2009)

Coffee grinder works well for powdering. The price for powder is only slightly higher than dried chips at most vendors. Wear a mask around the dust if grinding yourself. The green dust can be quite irritating to your nose.


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 23, 2009)

where do i get hcl?


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2009)

greenesthaze said:


> where do i get hcl?


Swimming pool acid.. like I said before about 6 drops per 100ml water.

Oh yeah i forgot to say the diffirence between those black caps and extracted mescaline is that the resin based pills have a larger selection of alkaloids and is thus closer to the experience of eating whole cactus than the extract.


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 23, 2009)

subscribed i have access to plenty of san pedro i may at some point try an extract process once i know more and find which method is best.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

damn good info...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice info keep it up folks 

I haven't yet subscribed as a dmt-nexus member, but just subscribed as a mycotopia member which also has some great teks!

Does anyone know how to derib the cacti properly, whats the best method?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

garden gloves and a sharp knife


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> garden gloves and a sharp knife


Thanks for that subtle version 

but what should I be cutting out and keeping?


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2009)

Generaly you just need to remove the wax layer and depending on the tek, that may not even be required...

I have some golden torch that needs to get tested for activity, but I wouldn't even approach it with garden gloves, I think thick leather is a minimum requirement, that thing is a like a porcupine and the spines burn like crazy when they punture you.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

haha.. yea its not to complicated. ive heard some people say u only want the skin but ive heard others say to keep everything except the core. when i chopped mine up i took out all the spikes, then i made a cut into each crevice and all the way down. so u cut in each crevice like a v and you get these strips of skin and meat. mmm sounds yummy.

you get it?..kinda hard to explain when im this drunk.

and i could imagine how much of a bitch it probably is to despine the torch variety.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

ANC said:


> Generaly you just need to remove the wax layer and depending on the tek, that may not even be required...
> 
> I have some golden torch that needs to get tested for activity, but I wouldn't even approach it with garden gloves, I think thick leather is a minimum requirement, that thing is a like a porcupine and the spines burn like crazy when they punture you.


For healthy succelent cacti I would definitely approach them with leather safeguards 

whats the best tool to use when removing the outer core?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Exactly, I have heard of that process too when de-rib-ing of course! Cut around the thorns, a tedious process indeed... but glory awaits you so why not dedicate yourself to the cause!


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2009)

If you read the thread i linked for you, you would see my buddy phlux showed just how much mescaline is in the core....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

ANC said:


> If you read the thread i linked for you, you would see my buddy phlux showed just how much mescaline is in the core....


I'm on that link like a 4 wheeler in mud


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Therefore, that thread is saying that resin is far superior than the extracted stuff?


----------



## JediTangerine (Nov 23, 2009)

this is how i go for skinning my cactuses. i get a sharrppp paring knife and pliers. i dig into the side of the spike with the pliers.. squeeze and pull. very simple. then i take the knife and put it to the valley of the cactus "V" (bottom/middle of the V) and cut inwards starting from the top to bottom. than i go to the next valley and cut inward towards the previous cut you made. this should cut out 1 rib of the cactus with a diamond like cut. you take that piece and cut it in half hot dog style. now its flat enough to lay it down (skin touching the ground). take a paring knife or filet knife and filet the bottom skin off. make sure you dont cut out the darker green material. get rid of the lighter stuff. people like to use the whole cactus but i hear the outer skin and a couple mms into the cactus contain the most mescaline.. anyyywayy

i would just buy the powder. i did 1 kilos worth and i wanted to kill myself. very time consuming ><


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

JediTangerine said:


> this is how i go for skinning my cactuses. i get a sharrppp paring knife and pliers. i dig into the side of the spike with the pliers.. squeeze and pull. very simple. then i take the knife and put it to the valley of the cactus "V" (bottom/middle of the V) and cut inwards starting from the top to bottom. than i go to the next valley and cut inward towards the previous cut you made. this should cut out 1 rib of the cactus with a diamond like cut. you take that piece and cut it in half hot dog style. now its flat enough to lay it down (skin touching the ground). take a paring knife or filet knife and filet the bottom skin off. make sure you dont cut out the darker green material. get rid of the lighter stuff. people like to use the whole cactus but i hear the outer skin and a couple mms into the cactus contain the most mescaline.. anyyywayy
> 
> i would just buy the powder. i did 1 kilos worth and i wanted to kill myself. very time consuming ><


I agree skinning the cacti is very time consuming especially if you plan on making a few grams of the stuff... and when I mean a few... I am referring to 10 grams plus 

Powder it is!


----------



## JediTangerine (Nov 23, 2009)

oo make sure you dry your stuff quick after you cut or mold and bacteria will start taking over. i waited too long to dry everything out after i cut the whole kilo and i lost............. 500g of cactus


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

JediTangerine said:


> oo make sure you dry your stuff quick after you cut or mold and bacteria will start taking over. i waited too long to dry everything out after i cut the whole kilo and i lost............. 500g of cactus


What a shame!!!

Yeah I heard about the drying part... just take the practical knowledge of knowing that a pair of wet clothes just laying around could accumulate mold


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

ANC said:


> If you read the thread i linked for you, you would see my buddy phlux showed just how much mescaline is in the core....


Hit me up with a link to that.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Hit me up with a link to that.


The link is spotted earlier in this thread, um I believe...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone find another better substituted version in the form of a reseach chemical for mescaline itself?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

How about Bromo-Mescaline???? Sucks ass though.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> How about Bromo-Mescaline???? Sucks ass though.


Bromo Mescaline or 2c-b in short is a very nice but mellow psychedelic, it has minimum body load in my opinion. But as a teacher it could lack greatly, maybe in larger doses it could reveal other tendencies that lower dosages dont' signify!

Its odd how some people rival over 2c's... Now I am hearing that 2c-d is one great phenethylamine... and is regarded as "Tofu" to Mr. Shulgin himself! Its great because the dosage response curve is not as steep as 2c-i, 2c-e, 2c-t-7, 2c-p etc... you can work with the substance without fearing the inevitable!

Time will tell... but confidence is sure rising as I am hearing more and more great reports about this vendor


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Could you possibly still doubt this vendor??


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 25, 2009)

so has anybody personally made an extract and been pleased with the mescaline produced? there have been threads like this before and most were not pleased or failed to make a good mescaline extract if it really can be done i want to make some as i said i can get plenty of san pedro cacti. just wondering


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> so has anybody personally made an extract and been pleased with the mescaline produced? there have been threads like this before and most were not pleased or failed to make a good mescaline extract if it really can be done i want to make some as i said i can get plenty of san pedro cacti. just wondering


I No Rite.  Let's talk details about you sendin me some San Pedro.  Shipping expenses covered by me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I No Rite.  Let's talk details about you sendin me some San Pedro.  Shipping expenses covered by me.


You asking someone for favors, now I thought you had all the hookups!

... and the purpose of this thread is to have a step by step tuturorial of a mescaline extraction, but it doesn't seem like anyone has given it that purpose.

Maybe I should start with an ask how portion and precede with the know how, right?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You asking someone for favors, now I thought you had all the hookups!
> 
> ... and the purpose of this thread is to have a step by step tuturorial of a mescaline extraction, but it doesn't seem like anyone has given it that purpose.
> 
> Maybe I should start with an ask how portion and precede with the know how, right?


Well you see Ndanger I'm trying to get Kilos of fresh San Pedro for dirt cheap. Instead of ounces of Peyote at outrageous prices and feel guilty about diminishing the Peyote populous. Then I'll do my Mescaline Extraction Guide.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well you see Ndanger I'm trying to get Kilos of fresh San Pedro for dirt cheap. Instead of ounces of Peyote at outrageous prices and feel guilty about diminishing the Peyote populous. Then I'll do my Mescaline Extraction Guide.


What a humanitarian you are


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> What a humanitarian you are


I know, it's not everybody's choice but I try and do what I can.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I know, it's not everybody's choice but I try and do what I can.


So where's your source for dirt cheap San Pedro


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So where's your source for dirt cheap San Pedro


Bicycle Racer.


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/anc-91403/albums/cactus-corner-9544/

I am doing something today


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/anc-91403/albums/cactus-corner-9544/
> 
> I am doing something today


Sounds interesting... got my thinking cap on now


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

Sometimes we need to think less and do more :O


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> Sometimes we need to think less and do more :O


Nice Maxim.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Nice Maxim.


I love when you think in the form of a hyperbola 

-and thats referring to ANC!


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, more pics up...
Wish I had a food processor for the next step.

Don't think I'll ever get unsticky again, not to mention the snot when you try and wash... dirty job but someone has to do it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> ok, more pics up...
> Wish I had a food processor for the next step.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever get unsticky again, not to mention the snot when you try and wash... dirty job but someone has to do it.


Only if we could all muster up are powers and join forces in making the ultimate mescaline hydrochloride and let it engulf both the east and west coast states


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^ Now you're talkin my kinda language. You get the west, I'll get the midlands and ANC gets the east.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> ^^^ Now you're talkin my kinda language. You get the west, I'll get the midlands and ANC gets the east.


Eventually I was about to say something right


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

You say things right but often I apparently say something wrong.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Question ANC... are you gonna devote a thread to your san pedro excursion? or maybe type a step by step in each picture in regards to what your doing. 

For instance, in the first pictures with the skin in the bowl, is that use for use or thrash. Please explain.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah. Please do.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

I just put the skins in the bowl so people can see what I'm removing, just the hard outer skin, will add more comments to the pics later.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> I just put the skins in the bowl so people can see what I'm removing, just the hard outer skin, will add more comments to the pics later.


Fabulous!

How deep do you dig into the cacti to remove the outer layer?


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

eish not even a mm, its realy like a thin hard skin, impossible to miss once you get started.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Has anyone personally read Aldous Huxley "The Doors of Perception?"

Its interesting when people relate their mescaline journeys, as many other psychoactives are told as identifying the drugs effects on the body such as visuals, where as mescaline has such a clear state of understanding, like their is no visuals but just a clear mentality with very lucid thoughts that magnify the human soul, nature, and the collective universe. It seems so much more of a smart drug then anything else!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Not even a millimeter ah!

Again, whats the best tool to remove that coating?


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

Your finger nail, it realy comes off like a big scab, pretty easy. Almost like peeling a fruit.... fruit with a very thin skin.

Ok 3 more pics with notes up.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> Your finger nail, it realy comes off like a big scab, pretty easy. Almost like peeling a fruit.... fruit with a very thin skin.
> 
> Ok 3 more pics with notes up.


I love scraping off scabs, this should be nice... while not when you looking at scraping kilos of it off 

Awesome, I'll take a look in a bit!


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

nah, it is like one skin, just start at a corner, you don;t have to fight with lots of small pieces... its just very snotty work.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> nah, it is like one skin, just start at a corner, you don;t have to fight with lots of small pieces... its just very snotty work.


That's good, like one big snake skin?


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

kinda... yeah


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

ANC said:


> kinda... yeah


but without being transparant


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard of the chemical lophophine? Its said to be very similar to mescaline... hmmm, should that be another one on my list


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 26, 2009)

i have a few of my own growing i bought at a garage sale/cactus sale i can still get more from that source some are really big. the other day i was out training and along a fence by some large ranch were at least 50+ san pedros growing every few feet some rooted some pieces had broken and were laying on the ground starting to root i took a few home. i have done lsd shrooms the basics but never tried mescaline before and do want to i just want to find the best method either extract or simply preparing fresh cacti. i dont know what its like in other locales but here i find san pedro growing all over the place in yards businesses etc.... people like cacti and other drought resistant plants out here.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

Ah busy with last boil before starting reduction of strained pots of snot.
Only one new pic added so far.


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 26, 2009)

so no one has effectively made an extract? so the best way is the traditional method of prep?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> so no one has effectively made an extract? so the best way is the traditional method of prep?


As we speak, ANC is taking on that extraction head on and with full force


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello their "bicycle racer" it doesn't look like we've formerly meant but I see your surrounding by so many succelents, how lucky you are!

Did you pick any up along the way? Where do you reside in cali.?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am looking to find san pedro or peruvian torch cacti already powdered... anyone have a good link to some?

I find some here, does anyone have experience with this company?

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5014671


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just found out hushmail.com is one fuckin great tool


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Has anyone heard of the chemical lophophine? Its said to be very similar to mescaline... hmmm, should that be another one on my list


Indeed. It's in Peyote. Good Stuff.


----------



## dfhrace (Nov 26, 2009)

im thinking about trying out Houses tek that "ndan" posted a link to....the only thing is i cant tell how much cacti he put into the pot....any ideas?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

dfhrace said:


> im thinking about trying out Houses tek that "ndan" posted a link to....the only thing is i cant tell how much cacti he put into the pot....any ideas?


A Kilo.


----------



## dfhrace (Nov 26, 2009)

now im still a little confused is that the entire cactus? center and all? or is it just the skin. and if were to order the san pedro online about what size would be good to get? fresh? dried? powered? i have wanted to try mescaline for a long time now but have been weary of using chemicals so i really like this method and cant wait to try it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

I*ndeed. It's in Peyote. Good Stuff.*

Ahhh yet another chemical wonder find in peyote... that's what makes peyote just a bit more mystical than mescaline alone. That it has a few other psychoactives that mix so nicely, and gives an added dimension to the experience


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

No doubt brotha.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No doubt brotha.


Did you check the link I posted for san pedro powder... do you think that's a fair price for a 100g?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope!!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Nope!!!!!!


Give it a check and give me the lowdown!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

100g isnt good for that price dude!  Plain and simple. I might pay that price for 3 keys!


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2009)

Why not just try and eat 6g of the dried skins... its nowhere nears as godawefull as the slime tea concoctions.
But yeah you can use dried skins, with a few changes at the beginning of the procedure.

I'm busy reducing the last pot of water from the 3 acidic cooks. The pulp should no longer be bitter if the last mesc is out... allrhough it will still taste like the lemon juice you put in.
So, soon the extraction part will start which is not all that much diffirent from makeing MHRB extractions with polar solvents.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

ANC said:


> Why not just try and eat 6g of the dried skins... its nowhere nears as godawefull as the slime tea concoctions.
> But yeah you can use dried skins, with a few changes at the beginning of the procedure.
> 
> I'm busy reducing the last pot of water from the 3 acidic cooks. The pulp should no longer be bitter if the last mesc is out... allrhough it will still taste like the lemon juice you put in.
> So, soon the extraction part will start which is not all that much diffirent from makeing MHRB extractions with polar solvents.


I too agree that 100 grams for 30 bucks is too outrageous!

ANC, do you know any good places to buy San Pedro powder...I know you do spill the beans


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2009)

Soz, man I'm down in africa, here you need good friends and a keen eye for other people's gardens...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

ANC said:


> Soz, man I'm down in africa, here you need good friends and a keen eye for other people's gardens...


I bet you gather alot of valuable psychedelia there in Africa!

Gathering from your pictures you seem to run into plenty of interesting things... what psychedelics do they experiment with over there?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol, I guess I'm too old and hermetic to know what THEY are doing these days...

I stick to the age old entheogens mostly with the occasional new years MDMA.

We do have a few snuffs etc, the transkei cubensis (which strangely is not consumed by the natives of the area), and very nice pot.

LOL BREV, Iboga is from Gabon... There is actualy a guy with an iboga practice about 75km from here... he is from Gabon. I'd atcualy love to start an Iboga clinic, but don;t realy have the funds anymore.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Well Gabon IS West Africa.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, any idea how far west africa and south africa are apart?

Ok, I'll try to get a handle on my lazyness now... next pic is up of my golden syrrup...which if you have the constitution, could be drunk just like that... very lemony.

next we are going to basify some water and add this to the solution. (about 1/3rd of the volume of what we have)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

About 2000 miles.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

which includes deserts and rogue nations by the dozen... 
Trust me, the moment you stick your nose out of SA you know you're in africa


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

ANC said:


> which includes deserts and rogue nations by the dozen...
> Trust me, the moment you stick your nose out of SA you know you're in africa


All of Africa is insane wild crazy fucking desert....


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol, I stay in a pretty green area though, looks like the french countryside. Vineyards and mountains etc., I even have a river across the street.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 28, 2009)

ANC said:


> which includes deserts and rogue nations by the dozen...
> Trust me, the moment you stick your nose out of SA you know you're in africa


So you stick to the pysches you know... None of those voodoo snuffs!

Iboga is one hell of a trip inside your mind and a possible cure for some mean ass addictions


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, actualy I'm groing some duimpie (little thumb) snuff, or rather I just planted their seeds this week.

Iboga is also potentialy fatal.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

OK, i've basified the solution, now going to start xylene pulls and salting that with H20 + HCl.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

And, here, we, go!


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2009)

After a few interuptions I'm proud to say that the first product is busy drying... clear as glass


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2009)

pretty crystals....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Dat's purdy.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 29, 2009)

i wanna eat that.. almost looks like mountains with snow on them.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2009)

hehe, ppretty, well, I' mstill gonna do cold acetone washes to clean out the xylene first.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 29, 2009)

mmmm


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dat's purdy.


Just like a crispy snow flake with a psychedelic twist


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm. I could see that.  Yah.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm definately gonna be trying my hand at an extraction here in the near future.... mescaline is one of the few natural hallucinogens that has eluded my grasp...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i'm definately gonna be trying my hand at an extraction here in the near future.... mescaline is one of the few natural hallucinogens that has eluded my grasp...


What are the others?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> What are the others?



that i can think of at 7am?? dmt, ibogaine, amanita... i'm sure theres a few more.... guess theres many naturals that have eluded me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

gogrow said:


> that i can think of at 7am?? dmt, ibogaine, amanita... i'm sure theres a few more.... guess theres many naturals that have eluded me


I knew DMT was one of em.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I knew DMT was one of em.



its on my extraction list.... just have always been a bit leery of fuckin it up... but never try, never succeed right?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Indeed. Extractions are apparently frightening.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Indeed. Extractions are apparently frightening.


dont be scared..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 30, 2009)

gogrow said:


> its on my extraction list.... just have always been a bit leery of fuckin it up... but never try, never succeed right?


The fuck up shouldn't consist of too much of a weary, at the very least the product wouldn't be active and just contain a bunch of leftover xylene and such... 

Time to check out ANC's SAN PEDRO CORNER


----------



## shepj (Nov 30, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The fuck up shouldn't consist of too much of a weary, at the very least the product wouldn't be active and just contain a bunch of leftover xylene and such...
> 
> Time to check out ANC's SAN PEDRO CORNER


you can evaporate xylene..


----------



## gogrow (Nov 30, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The fuck up shouldn't consist of too much of a weary, at the very least the product *wouldn't be active* and just contain a bunch of leftover xylene and such...
> 
> Time to check out ANC's SAN PEDRO CORNER



^^^ (bold).. my main worry... shit doesnt grow wild here


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

shepj said:


> you can evaporate xylene..


Shepj! I demand you to be more active!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 30, 2009)

*you can evaporate xylene.. *

Exactly, for the peeps who are impatient and cannot wait it out this would be the sole problem, but other then that everything should fall into place!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

*ndanger I gotta give 69ron's extraction TEK mad props. This TEK gives good yields and potent product provided you have a quality source material. I've got some T. peruvianus that has been giving up 2.5% mostly mescaline acetate. Can you say happy! You can easily convert acetate to HCl in this TEK if you were not concerned about the "food grade" nature of the TEK. I've considered using HCl for this TEK, but the acetate salt hasn't been giving me too much trouble giving consistent doses and quality product. 

Mescaline is one of the most rewarding chemicals I've ever had the pleasure to work with. Pleasant and fairly easy under 400mg for this experimenter. One caveat is that I would start my dose at 150+mg to get an idea for what you have. Most people are using T. pachanoi of unknown quality and there tends to me many more alks in this variety. Dosage can vary greatly. If you find a good source for T. peruvianus your extraction should be primarily mescaline. If you are experienced at extractions (mimosa, harmaline, etc.) you should have no problem. The main problem with the acetate is it's stickiness. IMO, it's really no more difficult to handle than DMT freebase. *

The sticky could could cause a problem, but when you have potency and consistency whats the big freaking deal? Nothing! A product that delivers will always work! Have you personally experienced RC phenethylamines?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone personally been to any peyote retreats in a from of a spiritual liason... like in TEXAS and ARIZONA... where a few reside? 

I personally want to know if these truly exist in society and accept members willingly, not depending on their enthical background?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Accept members _Willingly_?????? NO.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Accept members _Willingly_?????? NO.


Most of the other sectors and willing members also, who know what I'm talking about BREVITY!


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2009)

'bout the xylene evap thing... it tends to leave traces, which is why the final product get rinsed with dry acetone about 3 times...

just put xtals in small container, add about twice the volume of acetone, stir up and break up any particles..., decant acetone, and repeat.
it evaps pretty fast... the cleaning up should only add like 5 minutes to the whole process.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

ANC said:


> 'bout the xylene evap thing... it tends to leave traces, which is why the final product get rinsed with dry acetone about 3 times...
> 
> just put xtals in small container, add about twice the volume of acetone, stir up and break up any particles..., decant acetone, and repeat.
> it evaps pretty fast... the cleaning up should only add like 5 minutes to the whole process.


ANC just keeps on delivery with the good news... you're done with the extraction right, and if so where is your final product... show me those crystals


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Most of the other sectors and willing members also, who know what I'm talking about BREVITY!


LMAO I'm really enjoying our conversations lately Ndanger.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO I'm really enjoying our conversations lately Ndanger.


I'm putting on the great curve in the road for ya, its not fun always expecting the EXPECTABLE


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

You're so nubile.  (not in the certain meaning of the word )


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You're so nubile.  (not in the certain meaning of the word )


When I see nublie I think of vile for some reason... but my hubris is far from vile 

Would you thou wedd in me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Ah Hubris! I always think of pride. As I should!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ah Hubris! I always think of pride. As I should!


I don't choke up with pride, but live in worthy steps that glorify or recticy that pride!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't believe it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I don't believe it.


I gloat for things true!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Man I was enjoying Gogrow being on. A VALUABLE third wheel.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Man I was enjoying Gogrow being on. A VALUABLE third wheel.


A third wheel definitely adds a nice backdrop to are conversations


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

"OUR" Ndanger! If there is one thing I Kant stand it bad gramre!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> "OUR" Ndanger! If there is one thing I Kant stand it bad gramre!!!!!


Let me grab my eraser and put a new coating on that word, there "OUR"... now we know the true relationship of the word


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Thates beter u fewl!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Thates beter u fewl!


My grammar is not too slipshod!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Yer gramre iz mutch mutch werse den meyene!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yer gramre iz mutch mutch werse den meyene!!!!


Sure BOB! 

Most people on here don't know the difference between an adjective or verb on here!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Lies.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Lies.


Until truth slaps you in the face!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Ndanger. WHAT truth be it?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ndanger. WHAT truth be it?


Yikes, BREVITY is back for some more fun


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

He's been here having fun long before you.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> He's been here having fun long before you.


Suited up in different disguises


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Suited up in different disguises


Perhaps but here just the same.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Perhaps but here just the same.


I do sense the same attitude in all your alias... ultimate bullshit from all of them


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you now? I know exactly your intention in all your short stay. If I can't apparently hide from you what ever I'm hiding then you openly admitted everything I'd need to know.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Do you now? I know exactly your intention in all your short stay. If I can't apparently hide from you what ever I'm hiding then you openly admitted everything I'd need to know.


That's some deep shit, it almost made me cry


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure it did.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm sure it did.


Ya got a kleenex for me


----------



## blackthumbs (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks fro the write up guys, ANC that was a great pictorial looks like a great method. Think I'll have to give it a shot. I was just trying to think of something new for the new years gathering, and I know its been quite a while since any of my guest have had some good old Mescaline. Thanks Again.
Peace out,
BT


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2009)

Hehe, I never got to wash the xtals, but a friend insisted on takeing the mesc from this extraction yesterday during our trip into the moutain reserve.
He had a great time, said it came on super smoothe, and he had no nausea or any other ill effects.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 14, 2009)

very nice....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 14, 2009)

A cleaning would just reduce the yield some... and maybe take out any other impurities if not in sulfuric form...


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2009)

Well as I used lemon and HCl I guess its more between citric acid and mescaline citrate. Bit of a thumbsuck.. I'm not a chemist.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 14, 2009)

ANC said:


> Well as I used lemon and HCl I guess its more between citric acid and mescaline citrate. Bit of a thumbsuck.. I'm not a chemist.


Its safe to say you know your botany 

Mescaline citrate, nice!


----------



## Duaut (Dec 15, 2009)

pretty shitty extraction info here. if you go to mycotopia you will see all my work(DMT< MESCALINE<more). 
I won't help anyone here. I get perfect large clear crystals of Mescaline HCL all the time.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 15, 2009)

Duaut said:


> pretty shitty extraction info here. if you go to mycotopia you will see all my work(DMT< MESCALINE<more).
> I won't help anyone here. I get perfect large clear crystals of Mescaline HCL all the time.


good for u....


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2009)

Sure man, I like to learn, why not post a few links...

The reason I did it that way was to show it can be done without anything strange, and also skipping defating is another deviation from teks found online. Kind of like to encourage people to get their hands dirty at home...


----------



## shepj (Dec 16, 2009)

ANC said:


> Sure man, I like to learn, why not post a few links...
> 
> The reason I did it that way was to show it can be done without anything strange, and also skipping defating is another deviation from teks found online. Kind of like to encourage people to get their hands dirty at home...


assuming one has a separatory funnel, defatting isn't to scary, no?


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2009)

No, but there doesn't seem to be any benefit....


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Did the talks of buying powder online amount to anything? I'm have wanted to try mescaline for a while but don't want to wait 10 years for my cacti to grow.
Maybe I'll just have to be patient.

Weedman.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2010)

weedman01 said:


> Did the talks of buying powder online amount to anything? I'm have wanted to try mescaline for a while but don't want to wait 10 years for my cacti to grow.
> Maybe I'll just have to be patient.
> 
> Weedman.


succelent CACTI would do just finE!

I heard powder concoctions turn out to be duds!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm hungry for peyote... ROAD TRIP to the nearest SUCCULENT


----------



## shepj (Mar 6, 2010)

why didn't I remember just to hit up the vendor for this shit..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

shepj said:


> why didn't I remember just to hit up the vendor for this shit..


Vendor, mescaline?

Your shitting me right!


----------



## shepj (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah, and no I am not shitting you. hahaha!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

shepj said:


> yeah, and no I am not shitting you. hahaha!


Mescaline is the CORE in what I'm seeking!

Please send me a stream of consciousness pm that sounds so good it couldn't be true


----------



## shepj (Mar 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Please send me a stream of consciousness pm that sounds so good it couldn't be true


I will do so in the (hopefully) near future.. I ran across one problem.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

shepj said:


> I will do so in the (hopefully) near future.. I ran across one problem.


wrinkle out those problems and get back to me


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2010)

I was gonna say make the hole realy deep and get rid of the patrol car fast too...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> I was gonna say make the hole realy deep and get rid of the patrol car fast too...


Uh, what


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2010)

lol it sounded like you ran over a cop


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> lol it sounded like you ran over a cop


I never like to intrude on the authorities too much


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well folks its been a while since I've spoken about Peyote and the very chemicals that lie within the cacti. The main component mescaline is what I'm juicing out!

Yesterday, one of my good buddies informed me that he had a 12 foot San Pedro growing in his backyard. Why wasn't I informed earlier about this is way beyond me, but I'm happy to say that my spirit is revived and willing to go ahead with the extraction!

This is more of a personal exploration for me as oppose to marketing this substance. If you take a look in erowid, it'll show you how expensive mescaline is on the streets. Thus why I like to keep this as a personal trial!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

get a picture of that beast!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> get a picture of that beast!


Will upload immediately once I obtain the photo from my buddy 

I would hug the cacti but it'll shank me


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread wasn't made in vain people. Mescalito has rain from the sky and landed on my doorstep by a gracious alchemist guiding me in the right direction. A gram is I posses but that's all I need to feel the presence of the Lizard King! Gather all and marvel over he


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

your doseing a gram??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

You made laugh on that one _Time_. I still want to be sane after the experience. If you a hardhead for mescaline... then sure take the plunge into a fractal world of vivid dreams! I'll be testing it in small doses... as it works wonderfully as a euphoric stimulant, quite liken to the effects of mdma


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

damn id assume 1g would have neurotoxicity


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> damn id assume 1g would have neurotoxicity


Not at all. Mescaline is very friendly. I'd consider 1 gram of mescaline would equate to six of the fluffies in magnitude


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

well slap my pancakes! Mescaline will be my next journey soon also


----------



## weasels911 (Dec 6, 2010)

The last few times I have taken around a gram each time. That is where the visuals start to take off for me. With the lower doses there is definitely a color enhancement which seems to stick around for a few days after the trip, but around 1g I start to get pattern visuals which are amazing. I have heard of people taking up to 2g without anything bad happening. This makes me want to start up another extraction, but am not looking forward to touching xylene.*
Is there any difference in potency between hcl and sulfate?*


----------



## Daath (Dec 6, 2010)

LoL, you must have an iron stomach Time! I don't think I could down an amount of pills such as that.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

im still figuring it out. i think ima just put powder in a few smoothies


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

weasels911 said:


> The last few times I have taken around a gram each time. That is where the visuals start to take off for me. With the lower doses there is definitely a color enhancement which seems to stick around for a few days after the trip, but around 1g I start to get pattern visuals which are amazing. I have heard of people taking up to 2g without anything bad happening. This makes me want to start up another extraction, but am not looking forward to touching xylene.*
> Is there any difference in potency between hcl and sulfate?*


You talk of mescaline like its so abundant. Who would deface the value of mescalito by taking 2 grams? But why so apprehensive with the Xylene


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> im still figuring it out. i think ima just put powder in a few smoothies


Dude... what in Bobby's World is encapsulated in those pills? Is it powdered cacti... nothing is more wonderful than extracted mescaline with 90%+ purity. No stomach issues whatsoever!

Be ready to puke mate! By the way if you didn't get the inner outer core of the cacti... then you might not feel any effects.


----------



## Daath (Dec 6, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> im still figuring it out. i think ima just put powder in a few smoothies


Smoothies ARE awesome. With the extra kick, even better!

Not saying I've done it. I just like smoothies.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

i did get the inner part  i dont really like msskng with chemicals. im prepraed i survived a 15 HBWR lsa trip. berry smoothies ae the bomb


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> i did get the inner part  i dont really like msskng with chemicals. im prepraed i survived a 15 HBWR lsa trip. berry smoothies ae the bomb


The all natural route I see 

Well if it works let me know and I might give that a try! It's just something about pure mescaline that steals the moment...

I hear if you don't concoct the seeds correctly... you're in for one nauseous ride. But hell you seemed to be the master chief in it!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

2 hours of WORSE NAUSEA ive expierenced. stomach flu x2


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah you should go the natural route also


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

If it ensues with nasty stomach cramps then I rather pass. I get top rated chemicals... but I do believe in the natural way of things. But I rather extract to prevent nausea


----------



## weasels911 (Dec 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You talk of mescaline like its so abundant. *Who would deface the value of mescalito by taking 2 grams? *But why so apprehensive with the Xylene [/QUOTE
> 
> Well I never start out thinking I am going to take that much, but just keep taking more as the night goes on. It's easy to do when it is so clean feeling leaving you with no nausea. I usually have an abundant amount when I do an extraction on 6-8 foot long cuttings at a time. To me there is a huge difference in the larger dose mescaline trips than my lighter journeys. The large doses are the ones that are stored as memories to me in ways lower doses can not compare, which for me it's about the quality of the trip not how often I can dose again. Two grams does sound like too much for me (for now) but was just stating it can be done without much harm.*
> Xylene is just a nasty chemical to me. I just open the container and my entire house reeks of it, much different from naptha. I usually extended an extraction over a large period of time, so that much exposure to xylene is something would like to avoid. Maybe I try using D-limonene or something with a much milder smell if I start one up soon.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't argue with that brother!

Mescaline is such a gentle creature of insight... and when the final product comes in and its top notch there is little to no body load, much like the Fluff 

I bet the two will compliment each other very well!

Xylene bites you in the ass when it comes to the smell... I'd suggest the D-Limonene route in your case. Email me mate


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't argue with that brother!

Mescaline is such a gentle creature of insight... and when the final product comes in and its top notch there is little to no body load, much like the Fluff 

I bet the two will compliment each other very well!

Xylene bites you in the ass when it comes to the smell... I'd suggest the D-Limonene route in your case. Email me mate


----------



## weasels911 (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright check email.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2010)

Just clean your stuff with acetone, no need for limo.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> Just clean your stuff with acetone, no need for limo.


The batch I posses is tan... like golden yellow ANC. It smells quite nice... nothing like solvent or anything. The person said it only has some chlorophyll and polysaccarides from the cacti itself... no stomach discomfort from it. What's your take on tan mescaline?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The batch I posses is tan... like golden yellow ANC. It smells quite nice... nothing like solvent or anything. The person said it only has some chlorophyll and polysaccarides from the cacti itself... no stomach discomfort from it. What's your take on tan mescaline?


i've heard from tan to white is best.... brown is another story though, plus no bad smell is good sign im sure you know all this and thats why you ask anc for his opinion lol im sure he has much more to tell on the tan color... 

any one read this book
"The organic chem lab survival manual" by James w. Zubrick


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great suggestion Darth. I'll look into that book very soon. The person who gifted me with the mescaline is a pioneer in the area so I fully trust in him. I love the aroma of this mescaline... although I wish it came in crystal shards!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 7, 2010)

I haven't read it but i think im going to soon, its like super beginners to organic chem book there are more advanced books for sure but this one is suposed to be somewhat entertaining while teaching... good for beginners like me


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2010)

If you can vouch for the person, I would not worry about the colour.
Letting the xtals stand open for a while will allow the solvents to evaporate off.

That being said, with entheogens natural purgeing effects are not to be combated, it is part of the cleansing, is normally of short duration, and quickly forgotten when you reach your peak.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 7, 2010)

I plan on doing this soon... just trying to find fresh free cactus... if i cant i'll buy them from my local cactus store... at 2 dollars an inch it wont be as cheap though.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> If you can vouch for the person, I would not worry about the colour.
> Letting the xtals stand open for a while will allow the solvents to evaporate off.
> 
> That being said, with entheogens natural purgeing effects are not to be combated, it is part of the cleansing, is normally of short duration, and quickly forgotten when you reach your peak.


How does good Sanchez smell in your experience?


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2010)

smells a bit like it tastes...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2010)

guess I gotta taste it then to find out!

Will be performing a marquis tomorrow... should turn to bright orange if so.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 11, 2010)

The results are in:

ORANGE equals MESCALINE


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 11, 2010)

How was it!


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2010)

you still playing with it? You'll kick yourself when you see how awesome it is.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ha yeah gotta test all the chemicals I come across... its just my own personal protocol that I adhere to


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 14, 2010)

Ndanja, my good Buddy.. I do hope your 'Lito excursion treats/treated you well  With the abundance of tomfooleries around here, it's refreshing to get back to basics and get amped up for a dear friend's journey. Please give us a glimpse... ..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Will do... I'll be slowing placing the powder on my tongue like dressing whip cream on a freshly baked birthday cake. This experience is grand to me and I've waiting for years. Its a time to remember and the tale I'll tell of it, I hope is of the same magnitude


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, its bitter as hell.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Love to cherish the taste... I'll forget all about it once I'm tripping face right


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 16, 2010)

i bet so. im hope u have a blast bro and i cant wait for that trip report.


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 16, 2010)

i didnt read all 27 pages but i know there is a video on youtube that makes 8 capsules out of 400gs dried it is quite easy to follow, sorry for any inconvience i may have caused by this post.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 16, 2010)

We are all too aware of that youtube video by ZiM.... its a quick over view of the process... but you expect anyone to take some black sludge... no way! You gotta clean it up or otherwise get ready for a nasty bodyload. I'll be peering through mescalito's beautiful eyes this weekend!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 16, 2010)

hells yea. i know i can expect a good report from Brother Ndangered. i think were all jonesing for a good new trip report.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah. Trip reports as of late have dulled out... Lucy just seemed to pack up and vanish. I can still feel her presence but its only a mere distance echoing of the past! 

Light, camera, action: All Hail the Lizard King


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Hope you have a nice rattle or drum... can't wait for your report, sometimes I live through you people.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm... you got my senses in a big stir! Gotta download some fine music with deep, hypnotizing drumming


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yeah. Trip reports as of late have dulled out... *Lucy just seemed to pack up and vanish*. I can still feel her presence but its only a mere distance echoing of the past!
> 
> Light, camera, action: All Hail the Lizard King


Oh, she's still dwellin'...  Demand 'round these parts lasted no more than a month or so, though. Shame. Kids these days.. need to recognize! 

Say hi to to Mr. Mescalito for me, would you? Been so long.. :S Have a splendid w/e, my Bro


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 17, 2010)

lucy may be dormant now but we all know she likes to make apperances around the holidays. im about due for another date with her myself.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Oh, she's still dwellin'...  Demand 'round these parts lasted no more than a month or so, though. Shame. Kids these days.. need to recognize!
> 
> Say hi to to Mr. Mescalito for me, would you? Been so long.. :S Have a splendid w/e, my Bro


She's hidden between those fur sack covers... its a chilly one out here 

But the weather here has been rather rotten... gray days and rain for the past 4 days. However, I just swallowed 150mg's of mescalito. I tasted 5mg's of it my tongue... and gee whiz Mr. Sanchez was sweeter and more acidic than a neon flavored jaw breaker! 

Stay thirsty my friends


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> She's hidden between those fur sack covers... its a chilly one out here
> 
> But the weather here has been rather rotten... gray days and rain for the past 4 days. However, I just swallowed 150mg's of mescalito. I tasted 5mg's of it my tongue... and gee whiz Mr. Sanchez was sweeter and more acidic than a neon flavored jaw breaker!
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends


AH finally, enjoy brother


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know, I was eager a few days ago but the weather just bummed me out! And I am here now and I couldn't resist the tempation...

The only thought on my mind now is how long really does mescaline take effect? I heard it takes several hours to build. But does to only relate to consuming psychoactive cacti?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 20, 2010)

happy tripping bro. i heard it takes awhile too. fuck it, smoke sum dank in the meantime and get ready man.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 20, 2010)

wouldn't know, i've never had it in any form.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2010)

you'll start feeling the salts in 30 minutes, but it takes quite a while to peak.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 20, 2010)

This wouldn't be in celebration of the lunar eclipse falling on the winter solstice would it?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> happy tripping bro. i heard it takes awhile too. fuck it, smoke sum dank in the meantime and get ready man.


I'll wait for it and let itself manifest naturally. Then when it comes, which for some odd reason as I'm typing this my body feels extremely warm, but comfortable. Is it hitting already, its been 40 minutes?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 20, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> This wouldn't be in celebration of the lunar eclipse falling on the winter solstice would it?


indeed it starts tonight and the moon will be changing colors through out the early morning


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm indeed feeling the soothing warm pulsate through my arms and my legs. Much like mdma feelings as of current. I like where this is going thus far!


----------



## Daath (Dec 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;Vn0JyBdUH2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn0JyBdUH2g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> indeed it starts tonight and the moon will be changing colors through out the early morning


Right on... mescalito will be carrying my thoughts over into morning. 

I'll like to call it the Fractal Lunar Eclipse


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Still in the fuzzy transitory stage. Warmth, mild mood lift, sweaty palms, a somewhat underlying stimulant effect manifesting itself... overall, its headed in the right direction. Good thing there is no nausea to report and its been 1hr 20min so far


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

MDMA effects are in full gear now! Warmth as genuine as good molly and an inner peace that I can't shake off. No body load to speak of... thoughts are twinkling down my spine and curving with the most enthusiastic Spanish accent 

As I close my eyes, I see short but vivid flashes of color, like rainbows behind a mist of sprinklers. Mescalito sure reveals itself slowly...


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 20, 2010)

Hehe, hey Ndanja! Glad I caughtcha mid-dream  Myself, I've never been blessed with the salt form, but when my virginity was taken with the sacred peyote, it was rising for nearly four hours before I reached the summit. What a ride... wooaaahh.. I suspect you're off galavanting about now, and I do hope your studies are going well


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a slow climb over a wondrous mountain. Glad to see you too Canuck! We haven't clashed heads in some time now. It's such a tranquil feeling... but I do think I'm over due to consume another 150mg's... see you on the slope


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 21, 2010)

sounds great already. dont forget to jam sum good music bro. maybe sum Shpongle.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

Definitely gather some good drumming during my Renaissance experience on the wise tale of Mescalito 

I'm getting a very good feeling in my pants... I think the Gods of Aphrodite have risen, oh lord this is nice!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think you're going to be my new Marketing Analyst


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 21, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I think you're going to be my new Marketing Analyst


Hehe, just nurturing and massaging your pre-existing desires


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

The body buzz is to die for 

I'm sprawled in my bed listening to Solid Sessions "Janiero" (Remix by Armin Van Buuren)... and surges of euphoria are washing over me. 

Canuck, your icon image is flanging and leaking colour. Mescaline in such small dosages is such a delight. Can't wait until the other 150mg's hits me


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 21, 2010)

Ndanja, buddy.. you may need to romp outside... the eclipse has begun..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

The rain may hit me, but my intenal warmth shall set me free. Sounds are now popping and gaining new form, lights are shining upon my face like film studio captions of splendor. I feel it hitting harder, breathes are deeper and have this inescapable meaning! I'm wandering into new frontiers


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 21, 2010)

YES! thats what im talkin about. i get so pumped up reading about ur trip. that drug is definetly powerful cause i think i can almost feel it over here man.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 21, 2010)

If you are hungry for some _external_ colouring.. feast your eye-spheres upon these mesc inspired artworks..



This one may be uncomfortable to look at..


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 21, 2010)

Hope you're having a nice pilgrimage, Brother.. Enjoy, and if I don't see ya, have a great christmas 

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

My pupils are now settling back to normal size... but that neon spectrum flower still has definite tone. I would equate 300mg's of this mescaline to 1 WOW blotter... but I'd say the body high is much more pronounced in a very good way! Very cartoonish... things would at one second appear small than big... rather confusing on my equilibrium. There was a stimulant quality similar to the Fluff. Can't wait until I get a few more grams 

A condense account of the grand daddy of psychedelics:

Yesterday I voyaged on 300mg's... to sum it up it was all I dreamed it up to be! 300mg's equated to 1 WoW blotter... the body high was insane and no body load except some gas that came and went for about 5-10 minutes but that's about it. It was very sensual and cartoonish. I took 150mg's first then the 2nd dose a hour later. I felt the first alert at 40 minutes but it stood the same until the 3 hour mark where it climbed up beautifully... during that time I just jumped on my bed and closed my eyes for a short eternity. Sex and passion raged through my veins as the sensations reminded me like good molly... but heartfelt devotion flowed through giving it much more depth. Light visuals were present... but mainly categorized by a body high. It works well as a good mood elevator at 150mg's.. I'd say 500mg's is the ideal dose... It'll give you everything you're looking for


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 2, 2011)

A very bold reality indeed. 
Just showing off my latest mescaline hcl.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 2, 2011)

My Goodness! That's pretty.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 2, 2011)

Petri dish full of goodness 

But may I ask why the picture is in grape color lols... I wanna see those white xtals


----------

